# Guppies and odd swimming



## foxwood4376 (Dec 7, 2009)

I have 2 male lyre tail guppies and one male cobra endlers that I purchased 3 months ago. They are in a cycled 5.5 gallon tank that I use for quarantining new fish. Since the day I brought them home, they all have developed strange swimming behaviors. It started with one of the lyre tails but has spread to all 3. At times they will swim sideways or upside down, then flip over and zip around in circles. Aside from that, they swim all over the tank, are brilliantly colored, and eat well.

Water tests normal in all levels. I do 20% water changes twice a week (new water treated with Prime) and they have a heater, filter, etc. They seem like happy, normal fish aside from the swimming issue. I've decided to keep them isolated in the smaller tank rather than introducing any problems to my larger tanks since they don't seem stressed.

Any ideas what this could be?


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

If they clamp their fins and have what looks to be a seizure, then it's their mating dance. They will swim sideways while performing this behavior and they will flick themselves around as well. If they have uncontrollable swimming, such as floating to one side or another, or being turned upside down by the current and have difficulty righting themselves, then they have a swim bladder disorder. Now, many things can cause this, but if all of the fish in the tank have swim bladder disorders, then you need to start treatment. First, just try a week of daily, 100% water changes and feed them blanched shelled peas or frozen daphnia to purge their systems. Constipation can cause swim bladder disorder, as well as ingesting air and other, more serious, things such as organ failure. You need to identify what it is first. A video would definitely help if you feel that you are not completely positive on what it is.


----------



## iElBeau (Feb 20, 2012)

With all males, you shouldn't be experiencing a mating dance, unless there are females in the tank as well, or females in sight. I would double check their genders, and if there is a female in the tank, ensure you have a minimum ratio of 2 females for every 1 male. 

Good luck


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

iElBeau said:


> With all males, you shouldn't be experiencing a mating dance, unless there are females in the tank as well, or females in sight. I would double check their genders, and if there is a female in the tank, ensure you have a minimum ratio of 2 females for every 1 male.
> 
> Good luck


In my experience, that's not true. My male guppies (and ONLY male guppies, no female livebearers) would dance in front of each other. They would constantly try to mate with each other and it was so weird. My friend has been breeding guppies and endlers for 13 years and she experiences them dancing in male only tanks - and these are with virgin males that were separated as they matured.


----------



## iElBeau (Feb 20, 2012)

So strange! I've kept guppies for years and never experienced this haha. I suppose every tank is different though  Maybe I just don't notice/recognize it as strange behaviour if they've always done it though. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

No problem! Every fish is different and male guppies tend to be the horny little things. xD


----------



## foxwood4376 (Dec 7, 2009)

They are definitely all males, and they are the only fish in that room. It really sounds like a mating dance. When it first started I treated them for swim bladder with no change. Six weeks later the little beasts are still darting around the same way. They seem content and healthy, just not normal .


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Then it's probably just as you assume, the mating dance. It's awesome to watch them dance around.


----------

